# Ryanair Car Park?



## BOXtheFOX (7 Feb 2008)

I can't understand why Ryanair haven't purchased a few fields around Dublin Airport and opened a cut price long term car park. The prices charged by both the DAA and Quickpark are scandalous.


----------



## bacchus (7 Feb 2008)

Why don't you start a new business then?


----------



## remey (7 Feb 2008)

I dont think the quickpark prices are too bad. €7 a day I think. Not bad for 24 hours


----------



## efm (7 Feb 2008)

BOXtheFOX said:


> I can't understand why Ryanair haven't purchased a few fields around Dublin Airport and opened a cut price long term car park. The prices charged by both the DAA and Quickpark are scandalous.


 
Because the price of land around Dublin Airport has probably increased as a result of the need for car parking and other airport related business, making the potential margin quite small?


----------



## BOXtheFOX (7 Feb 2008)

remey said:


> I dont think the quickpark prices are too bad. €7 a day I think. Not bad for 24 hours


 
The two week summer holiday is coming in at €98 just to park your car.


----------



## ClubMan (7 Feb 2008)

So - as bacchus said/asked...


bacchus said:


> Why don't you start a new business then?


----------



## Perplexed (7 Feb 2008)

Why not get a bus to the airport then ? That's what I do if I'm away for more than a few days.


----------



## bleary (7 Feb 2008)

A bus is a great idea 
As long as you live in Dublin and your flight goes at a time public transport does


----------



## seánieboy (7 Feb 2008)

actually its €7.50 per day to use quick park


----------



## BOXtheFOX (8 Feb 2008)

bacchus said:


> Why don't you start a new business then?


 
I reckon you could afford to buy a few fields if you can afford these prices!

www.*boeing*.com/commercial/*price*s/ - 16k


----------



## CGorman (8 Feb 2008)

Why would Ryanair bother... it's not part of their core business... all Ryanair does is fill and fly planes - everything else is outsourced or run by affiliates.

There is no such thing as a Ryanair Hotel, Ryanair Car Hire, Ryanair Travel Insurance or Ryanair Transfers... these are just affiliate profit sharing deals... hell, Ryanair don't even operate that much of their ground handleing operations... that's outsourced too!

Ryanair is a marketing machine, a super brand and a top-class airplane operator... it is nothing else.


----------



## ubiquitous (8 Feb 2008)

Quick Park is a good deal - and (just as importantly) they provide a good service if things go wrong - for example they provide jumpleads free of charge if your car won't start, DAA charge €40 for the same service.


----------



## so-crates (8 Feb 2008)

bleary said:


> A bus is a great idea
> As long as you live in Dublin and your flight goes at a time public transport does


 
you don't have to live in Dublin to get the bus to Dublin Airport. It is no harm checking out the times if there is a route near you. I know for example that there is a 2.30am and a 4.30am bus from Carlow, so it is even possible to make the earliest flights... something not easily done with Dublin Bus!


----------



## Guest127 (8 Feb 2008)

no good for very early flights but the 101x from dundalk/drogheda calls into the airport. leave dundalk on the 1/2 hour from about 6.30am  onwards. what puzzles me about the long stay car park in dublin is why is spread over such a hugh area if land is so expensive. where's the multistorey?


----------



## ClubMan (8 Feb 2008)

cuchulainn said:


> what puzzles me about the long stay car park in dublin is why is spread over such a hugh area if land is so expensive. where's the multistorey?


Maybe the planning restrictions in the vicinity of the airport preclude such a development?


----------



## gipimann (8 Feb 2008)

cuchulainn said:


> no good for very early flights but the 101x from dundalk/drogheda calls into the airport. leave dundalk on the 1/2 hour from about 6.30am onwards. what puzzles me about the long stay car park in dublin is why is spread over such a hugh area if land is so expensive. where's the multistorey?


 
Provided the bus turns up of course!   Left high and dry by Bus Eireann last week in Drogheda when 4pm & 4.20pm buses didn't turn up...I was trying to make 6pm Ryanair flight with check-in (so had till 5.20pm to get to the airport).   At 4.40 had to call a friend to drive me (made check-in with 4 minutes to spare!).

Matthews Coaches are going to run buses to the airport from Dundalk/Drogheda starting sometime this year.


----------



## Guest120 (8 Feb 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Maybe the planning restrictions in the vicinity of the airport preclude such a development?


All the surface car parks are built under temp planning permission from FCC and renewed every few years such as F07A/0093. With the airport developing it's far too costly to put a permanent structure in place.


----------



## ClubMan (8 Feb 2008)

Thanks _Bluetonic_.


----------



## dodo (9 Feb 2008)

Yes and you have your car waiting for you when you come back from holidays,I live in Firhouse area, and to get a taxi to the airport and back with the family costs about 110E, a little more than the car parks fee, 7 E is good value, what % is the 98E from your total spend  for your holidays,  


BOXtheFOX said:


> The two week summer holiday is coming in at €98 just to park your car.


----------



## MugsGame (9 Feb 2008)

Ryanair Dublin airport car park -- opening soon in Athlone.


----------



## BOXtheFOX (9 Feb 2008)

MugsGame said:


> Ryanair Dublin airport car park -- opening soon in Athlone.


 
Brilliant!  Can anyone better this?


----------



## Guest127 (9 Feb 2008)

gipimann said:


> Matthews Coaches are going to run buses to the airport from Dundalk/Drogheda starting sometime this year.


 
really hope they do but I was talking to one of the matthews drivers when they started this route few years ago and their aim was on delivering customers to destination asap ie motorway and minimum stops ( they were actually prevented from stopping at St Pats in Drumcondra and at Whitehall at the start and had to apply for these stops as they carry so many students, they also had to do a tour of Drogheda on the return leg but again think they have managed to get around that by stopping in Georges St. Some of the restrictions on bus operators are crazy ie Aircoach cannot pick up customers at Dublin airport and drop them off in Dundalk, even though the bus has a compulsary stop in town. What kind of 'green' economics is that?


----------

